# DISTURBING: The List of Purged Military High Officers Under Obama



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

{Interesting article and comments}

This week, we published a story on a U.S. Army General calling for the resignation of Barack Obama and other administration officials. Now, we have a very disturbing list of military high-ranking officers that have been purged from the Obama administration.
[H/T Investment Watch Blog] - Look up the service records of some of these guys. MOST have perfect LONG services, highly decorated.



I believe only 2 Generals were fired under Bush's 2 terms total. There are currently 48 4-Star Generals. [link to en.wikipedia.org]
Many of these below have spotless records, 25 and up years service, many medals and honors such as Brig. Gen Bryan W. Wampler and Command Sgt. Major Don B. Jordan.

http://conservativeangle.com/distur...of-purged-military-high-officers-under-obama/


----------

